

Ask HN: Resources on programming a database? - philippnagel

Hi,<p>as the title says, I am interested in programming a database system for learning purposes.<p>Appreciate your help!
======
striking
Look at the source of SQLite and follow in its example. SQLite is probably the
simplest and best written and tested database you could get your hands on.

